# Guadalajara



## Matlaf (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm considering a job opportunity in Guadalajara. This opportunity would make me country manager of my companies operations in Mexico. I now know that I want the job from a professional standpoint. The question now is: do we (my girlfriend and I) want the lifestyle that Guadalajara would offer?

Specifically, both my girlfriend and I are not super excited by the "gated community" life typically offered to expats. We want to make sure we don't feel as though we are "stuck" home because it's too unsafe to walk around or use other means of transport than our own car. We are looking to have a social life outside of our own place, we're looking to improvise nights out with friends, whether locals or other expats. Can we hope to do that in Guadalajara? 

To give you more context, I'm 27 and my girlfriend is 25. And our appearance will clearly single us out as "non-Mexicans". So blending in, at least from an appearance standpoint, will be impossible. But as I wrote in the previous paragraph, we will want to live as much Mexican-like as and expat can safely do in Guadalajara.

Do some of you have a perspective to help my girlfriend and I figure out whether this opportunity makes sense for us? 

Thank you very much in advance,

Mat


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

*Gdl*

GDL is a very large city and crime exists. Having said that, I lived in Chapalita which is a neighborhood much like the suburbs of any large USA city. I walked at night without fear. There are many such neighborhoods in GDL. As a retired person, I rarely left the area because everything I wanted was nearby. If I needed something special I drove to where it was, again without fear. If I needed to go to a less than desirable part of the city I left my watch and nicer clothes at home. Since cabs are very reasonable I used that form of transport or took the bus.

No matter where you live in the world there is some degree of danger. Many places in the US are dangerous as well. While looking like gringos may make you more of a target for a con game there is really not an animosity toward you from most of the locals.

If I were in your shoes and the move made career sense I would take the opportunity. Besides, not taking it may also make your company look twice at your being a team player.


----------



## Matlaf (Oct 29, 2011)

Dear Chapala Payaso, thanks a bunch for your reply. This is the type of perspective I'm looking for. And for your information, on the professional front, there is no problem with me passing on that opportunity from my employer's perspective. But thanks for pointing out this question.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

To give you another perspective...

I live near the center of Guadalajara about 15 minute walk from the Catedral. I walk everywhere or take the bus. I must not look very Mexican because people seem to know I am foreigner before they hear my broken spanish. The neighborhood where I live is a traditional city neighborhood with a mix of houses and little shops. There is a mercado for shopping a block away. There are hundreds of bars and restaurants within a 10 minute walk. There are a dozen places showing movies within a 20 or 30 minute walk. There are a dozen bus lines within a few blocks. About safety: I go to movies and walk home alone late at night. I see single women of all ages alone on the streets late in the evening. I conclude from that that they feel it is safe. It is a great place to live.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Not yet living there, I have no expertise nor right to advise you but there have been lengthy threads on this forum devoted to safety and quality of life. Use the search feature - you will find the overwhelming opinion and experience is more positive than negative for a similar size city (8.3 million people) in the US.

Oh BTW, I envy your chance to begin a life and career in Mexico at such a young age...what excitement and, as they told you in the book you probably read as a youngster "Oh the places you'll go" - Buena Suerte - good luck!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Mat, run, do not walk! Do not look back!

There is plenty of things for us "younger" folks here! Not all of Guadalajara is polyester pantsuit heaven....

I feel safer here than in Chicago...


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Mat, run, do not walk! Do not look back!
> 
> There is plenty of things for us "younger" folks here! Not all of Guadalajara is polyester pantsuit heaven....
> 
> I feel safer here than in Chicago...


I resemble that remark!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll keep it simple: Hurry to Guadalajara!


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Mat,

Take the job! Seriously...as a young professional I have lived in Mexico City and Guadalajara and Guadalajara is a great place to live. Just make sure you either bring a car or buy a car so that you and your wife are not stuck in the gated community...or if you have a choice I'd look at neighborhoods like Chapalita or Providencia. You can definitely have the social life you are looking for here.

Best of luck!



Matlaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering a job opportunity in Guadalajara. This opportunity would make me country manager of my companies operations in Mexico. I now know that I want the job from a professional standpoint. The question now is: do we (my girlfriend and I) want the lifestyle that Guadalajara would offer?
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On the car: If you plan on driving back and forth to the USA, it will be simpler to own a car purchased in Mexico, to avoid the hassle and expense of the 'importada temporal' and the several hundred dollar deposit on each entry. There is a good chance the deposit can 'get lost' if you hiccough wrong or the mail is slow.
Insurance for a temporarily imported US plated car is a bit less expensive, but hardly worth the difference in convenience. Also, if shopping for an economy car, there will be many more choices in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gated guarded community*



Matlaf said:


> Hi. Specifically, both my girlfriend and I are not super excited by the "gated community" life typically offered to expats. We want to make sure we don't feel as though we are "stuck" home because it's too unsafe to walk around or use other means of transport than our own car. We are looking to have a social life outside of our own place, we're looking to improvise nights out with friends, whether locals or other expats. Can we hope to do that in Guadalajara? Mat


The guarded gated community is to protect "Your Stuff" when you are away from home. It has nothing at all to do with protecting you or your girlfriend. That is a misconception that relates to your irrational fear of a strange land you are not familiar with, or someone else's notion put into your head. Some expats are gone for months on end and a house would need to have a caretaker to make it look lived in, more expense. Not necessary in a guarded community.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexican appearance*



Matlaf said:


> Hi,
> To give you more context, I'm 27 and my girlfriend is 25. And our appearance will clearly single us out as "non-Mexicans". So blending in, at least from an appearance standpoint, will be impossible. But as I wrote in the previous paragraph, we will want to live as much Mexican-like as and expat can safely do in Guadalajara. Mat


When I first lived in Mexico 7 years ago I also thought this. After awhile my good neighbors pointed out that the way I dressed gave me away. I started dressing like them. I have blue eyes, light hair, very white skin and 6 ft. tall. Even if you have these attributes the only way they will tell is by being close enough to see your blue eyes or when you open your mouth if you dress normally. Blond hair men will stand out from a distance, not necessarily being average tall or white skinned in Guadalajara or some other areas. If you are black then there are many from other countries also in some areas.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> The guarded gated community is to protect "Your Stuff" when you are away from home. It has nothing at all to do with protecting you or your girlfriend. That is a misconception that relates to your irrational fear of a strange land you are not familiar with, or someone else's notion put into your head. Some expats are gone for months on end and a house would need to have a caretaker to make it look lived in, more expense. Not necessary in a guarded community.


As to AlanMexicali´s advice, let me advise you that you do not need to live in a gated community or hire a caretaker in order to protect your "stuff". In fact, living in a gated community is a lousy idea in my opinion and I am one of those people who has two homes in far-flung places and leaves one of them deserted seasonally for months at a time annually. The gated community concept will isolate you from the community and you may as well stay in Peoria for all the intellectual benefits you may gain from international living. 

We have lived in Mexico as retirees since 2001. Since 2006, we have had two residences in Mexico - one on Lake Chapala and another in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands. These homes are approximately 1,500 kilmeters distant from each other. We spend months at a time in one home and months at a time in the other home. We have belongings in each home we do not transport from one to the other. Neither home is in a gated or guarded community. Both are in neighborhoods with primarily Mexican neighbors and, consequently, we have not isolated ourselves in some expat favored gated community with little or no interaction with our Mexican compatriots. This is important if you wish to gain by interracting with locals in your chosen new home. 

You do not need to isolate yourself in some gated community in order to protect your belongings and if you do so you will have given up a great deal in order to protect some personal stuff which actually has less value as personal possessions than the value you can gain by being more a part of the community in which you have chosen to live. 

Here is what you do:
* Alarm you house(s) with constantly monitored alarm systems managed by responsible security firms upon which you can depend. These firms exist all over Mexico in all cities of any size and some of these companies are quite well run. 
* If you live in a Mexican neighborhood as do we in Chiapas, make friends with your neighbors who will watch your house in you absence and kick the *ss of any miscreant who tries to burglarize your unoccupied dwelling. This works better with Mexican neighbors than with foreign resident neighbors who are less alert to spotting problems and less inclined to confront unauthorized visitors to your home.
* Surround your property with high stone walls and, perhaps, barbed wire and construct wrought iron panels on all doors and windows. These can be very effective and also very attractive so do not worry that these measures will detract from your pleasure of living in your home.

You should also keep in mind that employees of gated communities in Mexico or anywhere else can also be crooked as has proven to be often the case at the Lake Chapala community where we live part time. Do not kid yourself and think that, just because you have property management standing by when you leave, you are protected.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Guarded Gated Communities*



Hound Dog said:


> As to AlanMexicali´s advice, let me advise you that you do not need to live in a gated community or hire a caretaker in order to protect your "stuff". In fact, living in a gated community is a lousy idea in my opinion and I am one of those people who has two homes in far-flung places and leaves one of them deserted seasonally for months at a time annually. The gated community concept will isolate you from the community and you may as well stay in Peoria for all the intellectual benefits you may gain from international living.
> 
> We have lived in Mexico as retirees since 2001. Since 2006, we have had two residences in Mexico - one on Lake Chapala and another in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands. These homes are approximately 1,500 kilmeters distant from each other. We spend months at a time in one home and months at a time in the other home. We have belongings in each home we do not transport from one to the other. Neither home is in a gated or guarded community. Both are in neighborhoods with primarily Mexican neighbors and, consequently, we have not isolated ourselves in some expat favored gated community with little or no interaction with our Mexican compatriots. This is important if you wish to gain by interracting with locals in your chosen new home.
> 
> ...


I also have a house in Mexicali on a beautiful middle class neighborhood street for 25 years, a rental except for the last 6 1/2 years when I moved in. Been robbed as late as this Sept. Been robbed when I left it vacant and the CFE turned off the power and my central alarm did not work. Been robbed after remolding it when again the renter moved out and I didn't know the CFE would turn off the power. 

Now my wife and I have built a house in a Gated Guarded Community in SLP. and will be moving in shortly. Here is why. The house has a view of the city. The only high wall is behind the house. The openness of all the houses in this community reminds me of SD. Our house we are leaving has a solid steel driveway gate and high wall surrounding it. When looking out the windows I see this. Our house in Mexicali has a 5 foot wrought iron fence and 2 gates one for the car and a high cement wall on the other sides, this is the style there. My neighbors are great. The alarm [got it installed 20years ago after a they robbed the renters of everything of value] scared them off when they crowbared open one of the back doors. I do not have bars on the windows or security doors as most houses do. The house has 64 panes of glass. They took 4 of my nice chairs I had around the patio table. My caretaker didn't clean the weeds or flyers from my front yard, only watered the trees because he knew I was going to be in SLP for a couple months [being lazy]. I had a couple from SD who use my house sometimes phone and tell me what happened and he fixed the locks on the back door, cleaned the yard and will go check again soon.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I live in a "coto privado" (spanish for gated community). It does not mean I have cut myself off from the community nor has it completely protected me from robberies. I do like to be able relax and enjoy the absence of traffic on my street and I never worry about the kids going outside to play. 

Everyone has different needs and wants. One thing Mat should consider is proximity to his workplace as rush hour traffic has become horrible lately. It is well worth the time spent looking for a suitable home "close" to his workplace.


----------



## dorygf (Nov 1, 2011)

*Hi Mat,*

Hello Mat and girlfriend, Im from Guadalajara and new to this forum and got in it cause apart from getting to know more people i do want to help people about answerting questions about my city and my country.... 

i had seen a post recently about aguy asking about an attorney and buying a house well its different so i decided to sign up and whenever i have time i will help you all to answer all your questionss

About Guadalajara, its a huge city with many things to do, everyone around and latinos are always nice, please dont believe everything u see on the movies about Mexico it can be really different believe me.

Btw Im 33 yo, so i can tell u u can go out with friends safe here, u can drive ur car, u can walk around and everyother bog city in the world it has dangerous places so u have to be carefull like everywhere else.

My city is huge and offers so many things to do, so many different cuisines, bars, theatre, concerts, cultural shows it just to get urself accounted and u will like it theres more than just downtown believe me.

as getting to know people well Guadalajara comunity it can be a little be close to be sincere, but usually we offer our friendship and it will be for life and will be there if u need us. Of course like everywhere else there will be good and bad people so just be carefull but we can be very nice.

why am i doing this, just to help you and let others know that We people from mexico can be friendly wont take always advantage of you and if i could answer another question feel free. also i dont have second intentions im happily married since march just i have friends all over the world and its so sad that sometimes people get the wrong idea about Mexicans.

hope ur doing good and i could answer some of ur questions, sorry if i made some mistakes.

kind regards

dorygf 







Matlaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering a job opportunity in Guadalajara. This opportunity would make me country manager of my companies operations in Mexico. I now know that I want the job from a professional standpoint. The question now is: do we (my girlfriend and I) want the lifestyle that Guadalajara would offer?
> 
> ...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dorygf said:


> ... and every other big city in the world it has dangerous places so u have to be carefull like everywhere else...


Out of curiosity, what parts of Guadalajara do you consider dangerous? I have lived here four years and I don't think I have seen any place that worried me. But I can believe they exist and would like to know if I should be more careful some places.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I
> 
> ...Now my wife and I have built a house in a Gated Guarded Community in SLP. and will be moving in shortly....


Interesting. At one point I lobbied my wife to move to San Luis Potosí but she never bought into the notion for several reasons so we ended up in Chiapas. In many ways, SLP is an ugly industrial city but it also has a beautiful historic center with many pedestrian-only streets which impressed me greatly. I think the high desert around SLP is strikingly beautiful but perhaps a bit cold in the winter. We were not thinking of a gated community but a place in the historic center or the nearby desert . Whatever, we went elsewhere and I personally still think of SLP as a nice place to live.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slp*



Hound Dog said:


> Interesting. At one point I lobbied my wife to move to San Luis Potosí but she never bought into the notion for several reasons so we ended up in Chiapas. In many ways, SLP is an ugly industrial city but it also has a beautiful historic center with many pedestrian-only streets which impressed me greatly. I think the high desert around SLP is strikingly beautiful but perhaps a bit cold in the winter. We were not thinking of a gated community but a place in the historic center or the nearby desert . Whatever, we went elsewhere and I personally still think ofd SLP as a nice place to live.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it.


I had no choice. I feel in love and my wife still works here and will not retire yet, but soon. I like to ride the municipal buses around town and have seen most of the city. The graffiti is out of control in most colonia populares. Some of the curbs and houses are crumpling etc. but the horse drawn garbage carts are cool. As far as the disparity between the classes this city is divided into basically two sections; new and old and every one with money wants to have a big house in the new area [stared building about 30 or 40 years ago], not counting the older very nice and middle class or even upper class neighborhoods and large houses along Carranza close to El Centro. I have never been to a city that has this many large houses for miles and miles as I have here. My wife got the building lot just before we met. I really feel at home here and am learning to get along with the conservatives, not easy. The cold nights are a bit getting used to as in SD and Mexicali they very rarely get as cold as here.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I had no choice. I feel in love and my wife still works here and will not retire yet, but soon. I like to ride the municipal buses around town and have seen most of the city. The graffiti is out of control in most colonia populares. Some of the curbs and houses are crumpling etc. but the horse drawn garbage carts are cool. As far as the disparity between the classes this city is divided into basically two sections; new and old and every one with money wants to have a big house in the new area [stared building about 30 or 40 years ago], not counting the older very nice and middle class or even upper class neighborhoods and large houses along Carranza close to El Centro. I have never been to a city that has this many large houses for miles and miles as I have here. My wife got the building lot just before we met. I really feel at home here and am learning to get along with the conservatives, not easy. The cold nights are a bit getting used to as in SD and Mexicali they very rarely get as cold as here.


Alan:

I get it. I fell in love with the historic center of this city and the surrounding extraordinary and beautiful high desert surrounding the urban area but, as you, I follow the person I love and she decided she had no interest in SLP. Period. End of story. At the time, in, say 2005, we were looking to escape the insufferable Lake Chapala "******" retiree community which can really get on one´s nerves but we were looking in such diverse places as SLP and Mérida and Oaxaca City and the place we ended up moving to was San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas in that state´s highlands. Neither we nor you were right, only correct in our decisions at the moment they were made.

We now live in Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala which almost certainly has the best climate of the planet and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas which, at 2,000 meters has a climate much more assertive but also splendid when the sun is out but there you have it. Love beats trees every time.


----------



## benja2783 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I am mexican and I recently came back from London. I loved that city but of course Im glad to be back to my home country. I got used to speak to foreigners from other countries as London is a multicultural city, therefore I'd like to meet people here in Guadalajara to exchange experiences. If you want to know more about Mexico and want to exchange experiences just let me know!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

benja2783 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am mexican and I recently came back from London. I loved that city but of course Im glad to be back to my home country. I got used to speak to foreigners from other countries as London is a multicultural city, therefore I'd like to meet people here in Guadalajara to exchange experiences. If you want to know more about Mexico and want to exchange experiences just let me know!


:welcome:


----------



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in a house (not within a gated community) in Guadalajara in the Providencia Sur neighborhood area, three blocks away from the official State Governor's residence, therefore a highly surveyed and guarded area. 
I highly recommend this city's area to you. The key point here is where you live. Everything is close by: fancy bars, cafes and restaurants, commercial centers, the best gyms, markets, supermarkets, pharmacies, parks, boutique food stores, banks, fashion shops, specialty stores, cinemas, hospitals and medical specialty offices, you name it.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

baregil said:


> I live in a house (not within a gated community) in Guadalajara in the Providencia Sur neighborhood area, three blocks away from the official State Governor's residence, therefore a highly surveyed and guarded area.
> I highly recommend this city's area to you. The key point here is where you live. Everything is close by: fancy bars, cafes and restaurants, commercial centers, the best gyms, markets, supermarkets, pharmacies, parks, boutique food stores, banks, fashion shops, specialty stores, cinemas, hospitals and medical specialty offices, you name it.


I am confused...in another thread you said that you lived in a small Mayan town in the yucatan peninsula...

If you are going to recommend Providencia to someone don't forget to tell them that they shouldn't forget their wallet.


----------



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

My farm is in Yucatan and I also have a house in Guadalajara,


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

baregil said:


> I live in a house (not within a gated community) in Guadalajara in the Providencia Sur neighborhood area, three blocks away from the official State Governor's residence, therefore a highly surveyed and guarded area.
> I highly recommend this city's area to you. The key point here is where you live. Everything is close by: fancy bars, cafes and restaurants, commercial centers, the best gyms, markets, supermarkets, pharmacies, parks, boutique food stores, banks, fashion shops, specialty stores, cinemas, hospitals and medical specialty offices, you name it.


The only thing that is not nearby is a traditional mercado. People from Providencia go to Santa Tere to shop in the mercado there. Consequently, prices in the Santa Tere Mercado are higher than other mercados.


----------

